# 921 vs. 942



## hounddog (Sep 3, 2005)

I spoke to DISH customer support in hopes of getting a deal on a 942, but I was SOL--that didn't surprise me, given DISH's treatment of long-standing, loyal customers. I was under the impression that the 942 was a new and improved version of the 921, but the lady in customer support told me that this was not actually the case. She also told me that one of the biggest differences was that with the 942 I could watch two different channels one two different TV's, but that I could not record one channel and watch another channel simultaneously--this was possible only on the 921. She also told me that the most reported problems on both units was trouble with OTA broadcasts. What's the scoop? Thank you.

I also found some rather good deals on the 921 on ebay.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

are you really asking which one you should buy?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

The 942 can record one HD program while you watch a different HD program. I would read the info on dish's web site and forget about asking a CSR......


----------



## hounddog (Sep 3, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> The 942 can record one HD program while you watch a different HD program. I would read the info on dish's web site and forget about asking a CSR......


I have no desire to hook up an HD receiver to two different TV's. I do, however, want to be able to watch one channel while recording another, something I cannot do with my 501. As usual, the CSR was wrong--not surprising. I also learned a lot from some of the other posts, and if I decide to stay with DISH I will head over to Solid State and get an 942 for $620.


----------



## M Sparks (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't speak for the 921, but she's only half right about the 942.

The most important thing to understand is that the 942 has two modes- Single and Dual. On the surface, it sounds simple, but as you live with the 942 for a while, the differences really come out.

Both modes have strengths and weaknesses. In Single Mode, the 942 acts like a 921 (from what I understand.) It makes recordings in the background- you'll never know it's doing anything, unless you want to record two sat programs at the same time. And it distributes the same programming throughout the house.

In Dual mode, it's like having one HD-DVR and one SD-DVR, with the bonus that the SD machine will downconvert HD programming. In this mode, you cannot record one program and watch another, unless one is an OTA program. Although, you can record a program on the second tuner while you watch the first- but no one can change the channel on the second TV. The software also allows you to specify which tuner records each program, as long as there is no overlap.

I leave my 942 in Single mode, because there are only two of us in the house. But if my wife ever wants to watch something different in the bedroom, all I need to do is push one button and switch to Dual mode.

Single Mode- Advantages: Picture-In-Picture. Record one-watch another. 
Disadvantages: Distorted picture on distant TV if not widescreen. Only one program throughout house.

Dual Mode- Advantages: Separate control on two TVs. Proper aspect ratio on each TV.
Disadvantages: No OTA signal on distant TV. More difficult to record one, watch another.

Basically, the 942 offers the most flexibility ever offered in a satellite receiver, and certainly better than the 921. Future receivers will offer even more, but for now, this is the top as far as what it is SUPPOSED to do. Now, it's currently got some bugs in the software, but I've learned to live with them, as long as they truly are temporary. (Currently, my digital outputs are nearly worthless, but I can deal for a month or so.)


----------



## hounddog (Sep 3, 2005)

M Sparks said:


> I can't speak for the 921, but she's only half right about the 942.
> 
> The most important thing to understand is that the 942 has two modes- Single and Dual. On the surface, it sounds simple, but as you live with the 942 for a while, the differences really come out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that wonderful synopsis, much better than the geeks at DISH could have done. I plan on getting either a 50" plasma or 50" DLP, I really haven't decided, but whatever I know (I mean hope) that I will be happy with the 942.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

hounddog said:


> <snip>.....She also told me that one of the biggest differences was that with the 942 I could watch two different channels one two different TV's, but that I could not record one channel and watch another channel simultaneously--this was possible only on the 921. She also told me that the most reported problems on both units was trouble with OTA broadcasts. What's the scoop? Thank you.


With the 942, it's actually possible to record 3 different programs at once and watch a 4th that was previously recorded to the harddrive. It has 2 seperate satellite tuners plus an OTA tuner.

DIsh axiom: Never base a decision on only the word of one of their CSRs. Although she was right about the OTA problems.


----------



## Juan916 (Oct 11, 2005)

You did the wrong thing about asking someone on the other end of the phone for advice. The sad thing is that the person actually works for the company you are inquiring about... 

You did the right thing by coming here to get the rest of your answers. I find that your chances of getting someone to help you properly from any of the sat & cable companys are slim to none.... unless of course you are trying to make a payment!


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

are you really asking which one you should buy?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

waltinvt said:


> With the 942, it's actually possible to record 3 different programs at once and watch a 4th that was previously recorded to the harddrive. It has 2 seperate satellite tuners plus an OTA tuner.


Better still, you can record 3 different programs (2 sat and 1 OTA) at the same time, while simultaneously watching two different prerecorded programs, one on TV1 and the other on TV2. Pretty impressive to have one device handling five different video streams simultaneously.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Bichon said:


> Better still, you can record 3 different programs (2 sat and 1 OTA) at the same time, while simultaneously watching two different prerecorded programs, one on TV1 and the other on TV2. Pretty impressive to have one device handling five different video streams simultaneously.


Yeah, beats the heck out of a 40 hour Tivo. :nono:


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Better still, you can record 3 different programs (2 sat and 1 OTA) at the same time, while simultaneously watching two different prerecorded programs, one on TV1 and the other on TV2. Pretty impressive to have one device handling five different video streams simultaneously.


Agreed! Assuming all 5 programs are HD, this thing has to be able to process almost 14 MBs/sec.


----------



## hounddog (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, even if it means that I have to shell out another $600-700, I am sold on the 942. Thanks to all of you. My only reservation (other than having to deal with my wife, who will be very angry unless I also buy her another piece of furniture--sort of a yin/yang thing) is the MPEG4 issue. With my luck, DISH will come out with an MPEG4 receiver the day after I purchase the 942. And I doubt seriously if DISH would allow 942 owners to swap out for the new receiver. Still, from what I have read, it will be a long time for the MPEG4 receivers to be released. Thanks again.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Definately worth it. I remember the Dark Ages when I would have to wait for my wife to finish watching that day's recording of Days of our Lives and Passions on the old TIVO before I could watch a thing.  Now with the 942, I can get right down to business watching my recordings on TV1 while the wife stays downstairs with her Soaps on TV2. This machine has greatly improved my standard of living.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

hounddog said:


> Well, even if it means that I have to shell out another $600-700, I am sold on the 942. ...


Some of we lon-time customers have had success in getting to lease a 942 by politely approaching Mr. Ergen's Office. I have two 508's that I own and added a leased 942 on the 1st of this month. Love it! (Actually I'm satisfied with the 508's also.)


----------

